# scrubs



## moviefan (Oct 22, 2005)

I heard alot of people like this show and cant get enough of it . So i decided to make a tread lolz series 3 is out in january


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 23, 2005)

I do indeed love it. Was just watching an old ep I discovered on a dusty tape at the back of my vid cabinet.... Here, unfortunately, it is shown late and with no regularity. I missed most of the last season because I didn't relaise it was back on. Then when I did, they took it off. Dastards. But it's back on this week, I've noticed, so am very happy. Here we've only just got the second season on DVD, but haven't picked it up yet. Do have the first. In my opinion, the best sitcom since Seinfeld and early Simpsons, for sure.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 23, 2005)

I love it just got the 1st and 2nd on dvd and have been watching a few on a friday night but it doesn't seem as strong as the 1st 2 series but still a few laughs


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 24, 2005)

*I LOVE scrubs, it is so funny!
The way JD has his own monolouge running through his head... I can relate to that. lol. 
 Definetly buying the box set when it comes out. *


----------

